# Sticky  Posting rules and regulations in the Moto X forum.



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to the Motorola 'Moto X' forums!

Here are some ground rules for proper posting placement (the 3 "P's")

1. If it is a ROM/Kernel related issue, post it in the respected forum post for that ROM/Modification.
2. If it is a Modification (by script, zip, apk, etc), ROM, Kernel, Bootloader, Recovery or anything similar, post it in the development section. 
3. If the modification, theme, ROM, Kernel, recovery, etc is carrier specific, make sure it is placed in the title ex:* [VZW][USC][TMO]*
For themes, make sure to clarify in title what type it is. 
4. Factory images and restoration backups can be placed in the respective development sections due to their constant use for ROM bases.

Any other questions or something I forget, you can ask it here.

Welcome!


----------

